# 563 turnips and gold crown! [CLOSED FOR NOW]



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

turnips selling for 563 and royal crown selling at ables for 1.2 mil. max number of trips per person will be two because i expect demand will be high so please try to be quick. *NO ENTRY FEE* but tips are appreciated  (im on the hunt for karaoke/band furniture and the simple wall panels but really anything if at all is good)

*SECOND GROUP NOW CLOSED 

I WILL BE DOING GROUP 3 QUEUE LATE TONIGHT*

*** *i decided im going to do three rounds!* the second round will NOT have a queue and will only consist of those who commented below who weren't able to come the first time (only the first 40 or so comments will get the code depending how long this takes)! After that the third round will begin and once again have a queue. if you are someone below i will PM you a dodo code once I finally get through this first queue. Rest assured i won't forget about you!***

*Thank you everybody for your patience sorry this takes so long!!!*


----------



## Santana (Apr 28, 2020)

I can I come! I would have to make two trips if that’s alright with you?


----------



## sakurakiki (Apr 28, 2020)

Ahhh, could I possibly come? ;o;


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 28, 2020)

Could i come and sell? Only one trip!


----------



## johnstar (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd be so grateful if you allow me to come sell some turnips! I'll keep watch for that queue.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, can I come for 2 trips please once queue is open? Thank you so much and I'll watch the thread.  

Edit: Unfortunately, I won't be able to come but thank you so much for hosting


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Hi, can I come for 2 trips please once queue is open? Thank you so much and I'll watch the thread.


the queue will be up in a minute or two so be ready!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



johnstar said:


> I'd be so grateful if you allow me to come sell some turnips! I'll keep watch for that queue.


the queue will be up in a minute or two so be ready!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Santana said:


> I can I come! I would have to make two trips if that’s alright with you?


the queue will be up in a minute or two so be ready!


----------



## D i a (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come, would only need one trip. I have a microphone and a rock guitar I could give you!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'll take two trips. Thanks for opening your island.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 28, 2020)

Dm'ed you! I don't the furniture you have, would you like some NMT?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 28, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Redlatios (Apr 28, 2020)

Id like to come over if possible!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to stop by twice!


----------



## ellenjnguyen (Apr 28, 2020)

I also would like to join the queue if possible!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 28, 2020)

i would love to stop by if possible!!


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come by if possible!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2020)

do you mind linking to an outdoor wall panel? is that a simple panel or a climbing wall?


----------



## 8bitavery (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d like to make a trip if you’re still open!


----------



## D i a (Apr 28, 2020)

Woah, what? It already says theres 40 people in queue?


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

queque is now open! ill be keeping my gates open for a while to try and let as many people come as possible! please leave any tips on the benches lining the beach so the area is open and stay off phone so people can come and go quickly  happy turnips!


----------



## sakurakiki (Apr 28, 2020)

40 people in the queue already!? My god.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 28, 2020)

How are 40 people already in what


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

daisyy said:


> do you mind linking to an outdoor wall panel? is that a simple panel or a climbing wall?


its a simple panel

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Dm'ed you! I don't the furniture you have, would you like some NMT?


anything you can spare or want to tip is good with me!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

sorry the queue is long and will take some time to get through! really wish you could come and go while others were selling but until then we have this mess


----------



## johnstar (Apr 28, 2020)

I couldn't believe how fast the queue filled up. I'm currently #39 .


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

I knew there was going to be high demand but this is crazy! thank you to everyone for your patience!!! ill be keeping the gates open for as long as i can! [NOOKS IS TO THE RIGHT, ABLES TO THE LEFT]


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh dear the queue is completely full. Hopefully, I’ll be able to get in, if you decide to close this, can you PM the code?


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I'd love to join if this is still going!


----------



## sydwich (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I stop by?

Edit: oops the queue is full


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Oh dear the queue is completely full. Hopefully, I’ll be able to get in, if you decide to close this, can you PM the code?


once this first queue is finished ill be sending out a new code to people here who couldn't get in the first time but im gonna have to put a max of 35-40 or so people to that group depending on how many people commented as it'll just be me juggling handing out the code manually. but after that second group ill post a new queue for a third wave. (trying to give access to as many people as i can on this forum bc i fear the people who just stalk the turnip exchange site all day coming for too many trips)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Hi, can I come for 2 trips please once queue is open? Thank you so much and I'll watch the thread.
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately, I won't be able to come but thank you so much for hosting


i have updated my plan if you're still interested! you would be part of the second group that will start later and be PMd the code


----------



## Kam! (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh! Can i come pleeeaaasseee?
I dont mind waiting 
I'll need 2 trips.
Thanks a lot for doing this.


----------



## shendere (Apr 28, 2020)

Interested in coming whenever available, pls PM ^^


----------



## akimaki (Apr 28, 2020)

lol im in the queue but just in case I don't make it I'll post here! ^^


----------



## alexciaramellano (Apr 28, 2020)

hello! i would like to come if any space becomes available  i’ve been trying to get into queues since sunday afternoon with no luck  thank you so much


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 28, 2020)

Your queue updates are hilarious btw lol "RUN PEOPLE RUN"


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

anyone interested from here on out please read all the info i posted about the second and third groups at the top of the tread! Be prepared to wait for a good amount of time before i send out the code for the second group seeing as there are still 37 people in the first queue and girl needs a break to get a quick snack thank you for your patience guys!!


----------



## duke-420 (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to come too, if there are spots still available!


----------



## Redlatios (Apr 28, 2020)

I wasnt able to get in the first group, would like to be taken into account for the second one


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jokesie said:


> Your queue updates are hilarious btw lol "RUN PEOPLE RUN"


it's a race! if you ain't running then what are you doing here! CHOP CHOP


----------



## johnstar (Apr 28, 2020)

Ended up leaving the queue to join another one from another thread. So even though I didn't end up selling at your town, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 28, 2020)

I think there's like 1 or two people who haven't left the queue after leaving the island?    that might also be slowing things


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 28, 2020)

would love to come for the second round!


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jokesie said:


> I think there's like 1 or two people who haven't left the queue after leaving the island?    that might also be slowing things


i just tried to kick eugenius out of the queue and nothing happened but i will keep trying or try to add two more visitor spots


----------



## melonamelon (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I join in  much appreciated if you’re still open and accepting visitors!


----------



## 8bitavery (Apr 28, 2020)

I was queued but got kicked out of the queue for some reason and now it's locked. :<


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

8bitavery said:


> I was queued but got kicked out of the queue for some reason and now it's locked. :<


i can add you to the second group if you are willing to come back in an hour or so when i start PMing the code


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come in the second group but I have to ask (sorry if this is rude), have you ever TTed? I don’t like to benefit from turnip prices affected by TTing.


----------



## 8bitavery (Apr 28, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> i can add you to the second group if you are willing to come back in an hour or so when i start PMing the code


If you wouldn't mind, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> I would love to come in the second group but I have to ask (sorry if this is rude), have you ever TTed? I don’t like to benefit from turnip prices affected by TTing.


i have not time travelled i just have no life  so these turnip prices were ethically sourced and a result of luck (or possibly a curse depending on how long this goes lol)


----------



## Redlatios (Apr 28, 2020)

I wont be able to play anymore today so take me off the list so you dont lose time by dming me, thanks


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 28, 2020)

If there's room, I'd love to be part of the second group! As long as that's okay, of course.


----------



## sally. (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd love to be a part of the second group if there's still room


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 28, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> i have not time travelled i just have no life  so these turnip prices were ethically sourced and a result of luck (or possibly a curse depending on how long this goes lol)



loll. Well it’s incredibly kind of you to open it up! I’m happy to tip in NMTs and I have a rock guitar if that’s something you’re looking for. Would love to be included in the next group.

thank you for answering! I always feel weird asking haha.


----------



## colinbn (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd also really like to be apart of the second group please!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to be a part of the second group as well.


----------



## Axotol (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to stop by whenever possible. Thank you so much!


----------



## audtt (Apr 28, 2020)

hi if this reopens may i visit? i have a copper simple panel you can catalog :0


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 28, 2020)

Hope I catch you online later, would like to stop by.


----------



## KariHou (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello ^_^. Please can I visit? I will need to  do 2 trips if that's okay. Will tip


----------



## thatloserkim (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I am also interested if you are still letting people in! I know you have a crazy amount of interest but figured it wouldn't hurt to comment


----------



## johnstar (Apr 28, 2020)

Welp if you reopen can you let me know. I still have yet to sell my turnips  I tried joining another queue but the host had connection issues.


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Apr 28, 2020)

johnstar said:


> Welp if you reopen can you let me know. I still have yet to sell my turnips  I tried joining another queue but the host had connection issues.


ill add you to the 2nd group im about to send the code to the first set of people


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm dropping out. I've got to go to bed.  Thanks for spending your time doing this!


----------



## Huskyaki (Apr 28, 2020)

I get it if your overloaded and can’t get to me! But I’m hoping that I’ll be able to come!
Thank you for taking on the pressure of selling turnips!


----------



## taniaxo (Apr 28, 2020)

Hoping that I’ll still be able to go! Thanks for being so generous


----------



## FreyaFreyr (Apr 29, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> i can add you to the second group if you are willing to come back in an hour or so when i start PMing the code


Is this still going on? If so, is it possible for me to come and sell my turnips? I only need one trip


----------

